# Dayton Spring Fork Bicycle



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I couldnt stand the red/orange paint any longer so I ran the Dayton thru Dons 24 Hour Restoration Shop....ha! Stripped off the paint and spray bombed it semi gloss black. Couldnt stand the other parts being painted silver so stripped the neck, bars, fork etc down to bare metal. Thought the silver paint on the crank would be ok but its not, gonna strip that too. Sure looks a lot better!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2012)

Found these pedals at the Wausean AMCA meet, not correct but very cool Torrington # 7's.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2012)

Added the rear glass reflector to fill a hole. Not sure if the bars and neck are correct but they look ok for now. Cork grips would be great! Sure would be nice to have the funds to nickle the front fork and do a better paint job, but that will have to wait for another day.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 28, 2012)

It looks great. Nice change and that fork is super cool!


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks really nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 28, 2012)

Much improved since I last saw it. How does it ride?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 28, 2012)

Havent ridden it yet Joel, both tires have leaks around the valve stems, but I think I may be able to fix that...at least good enough to take a short ride.....it sure is a tall bike tho!


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks great. Nice change and that fork is super cool!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 13, 2012)

this bike has one of my favorite headbadges and chainrings!  excellent job for a quickie.....


----------

